# Japfest 2009 Photos



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

A couple of photos from Japfest 2009 just for Parish!


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

very nice pics :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Any shots of the full car featured in this image? Those wheels are stunning!

Nice images, I love your selected features from the cars, it definitely makes a nice change from the usual images people get at shows of cars at an angle :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing mate....Lovely pictures.....


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Dave :thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Lovely shots there matey:thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> Any shots of the full car featured in this image? Those wheels are stunning!
> 
> Nice images, I love your selected features from the cars, it definitely makes a nice change from the usual images people get at shows of cars at an angle :thumb:


Here we go mate..Looked so much better when it was dry in the afternoon, but I didn't get any more shots of it..


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

it looks like no-one got any pics of my EK9


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

wedgie said:


> it looks like no-one got any pics of my EK9


Where was it buddy?


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Cheers for the kind comments guys. Just looked through my other shots and no EK9 I'm afraid wedgie - as lego said where were you?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I was oh the Hondalife stand...

I was parked right behind our banner,i seen loads of pics being taken,but just havent seen any yet (on any of the forums im on )


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

good photos and top quality :thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pictures :thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

wedgie said:


> I was oh the Hondalife stand...
> 
> I was parked right behind our banner,i seen loads of pics being taken,but just havent seen any yet (on any of the forums im on )


Yea I remember now, right next to a new shape white type R yes?

Sorry though, I have have a look and I cant see any of you Civic...It looked good though from what I remember..:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

lego_man said:


> Here we go mate..Looked so much better when it was dry in the afternoon, but I didn't get any more shots of it..


That's the bees knees :argie:


----------

